# Canon Announces Entries are Open for the 2017 New Cosmos of Photography 2017 Photo Competition



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 21, 2017)

```
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., April 20, 2017 </strong>– Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is excited to announce today that its parent company, Canon Inc., has opened the worldwide submission entry period for its 2017 New Cosmos of Photography (40th edition) photo competition. This year’s contest seeks entries depicting new creative photographic expressions that provide a glimpse of the next frontier. Starting in 2015, the contest began to accept digital submissions (both stills and video), to encourage more original forms of photographic expression.</p>
<p>Entries for the 2017 New Cosmos of Photography will be accepted between today and June 8<sup>th</sup>, 2017 and the Excellence Award Selection Committee will meet in July to choose seven Excellence Award winners and fourteen Honorable Mention Award winners. Later, in November, the Grand Prize selection committee is scheduled to meet to select one Grand Prize winner from among the seven Excellence Award-winning entries.</p>
<p>The grand prize winner will receive 1 million JPY (Approximately $9176.00 US Dollars), a Canon EOS DSLR camera and the opportunity to hold a solo exhibit at the exhibition of the Tokyo Photographic Art Museum from October 21<sup>st</sup>– November 12<sup>th</sup>, 2017. Additionally, to encourage the continued pursuit of their creative endeavors, 2017 Excellence Award and Honorable Mention Award winners will also receive prize money and the opportunity to display their work at this year’s exhibition of winning entries.</p>
<p>For additional information about the New Cosmos of Photography competition, visit the New Cosmos of Photography homepage at: <a href="http://global.canon/en/newcosmos/" target="blank"><b>global.canon./en/newcosmos</b></a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

